# رجاءا انقذوني للي عندوه كتاب بيه امثلة على متسلسلة فورير



## نمور الموصل (21 يناير 2008)

مرحبا شباب الهندسة
اني اخوكم جديد بالمنتدى كلبت الانترنت كلب جاعدور على امثلة مالة تحويلات فورير ومالكيت 
اللي يعرف كتاب اوعندوه محاضرات رجاءا لا يبخل عليه
سلللللللللللللللللااااااااااااااام:1:


----------



## حسام ابو القاسم (5 يوليو 2010)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله تعالى وبركاتة اخوكم حسام

_اولا اوصيكم ونفسى بتقوي الله عزوجل_


----------



## فائق حمادي (8 يوليو 2010)

*Examples*

Here is some examples
and this link might help
http://books.google.ca/books?id=dX5tsSdJtxUC&pg=PA396&dq=fourier+series+examples&hl=en&ei=fvU1TK7iK4aBlAfS2unUBw&sa=X&oi=book_result&ct=result&resnum=3&ved=0CDgQ6AEwAg#v=onepage&q=fourier%20series%20examples&f=false


----------



## مـلاك (6 مارس 2012)

السلام عليكم ورحمة الله وبركاته 
هذا الكتاب Fourier Analysis الذي يتناول عدة مواضيع تخص متسلسلات فورير وهذا الموضوع هو ركيزة مهمة في هندسة الاتصالات وموضوع معالجة الاشارات






يتناول الكتاب المواضيع الاتية
Boundary Value Problems
Fourier Series And Applications
Orthogonal Functions
Gamma,Beta And Other Special Functions
Fourier Integrals And Applications
Bessel Functions And Applications
Legendre Functions And Applications
Hermite,Laguerre And Other Orthogonal Polynomials
لتحميل الكتاب من
هنا
اتمنى ان تستفيدوا من الكتاب


----------

